# CC 75b or 97B



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Local dealer has a 75b & 97B used for $399.00 + Tax

Looking to replace my 639

Wanted a 659 5906 4506 or 4566 but no luck locally

wany it to reliably feed hollowpoints.

Is it a decent price in South Carolina??


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The prices are quite good. The 75B will feed hollow points. A few of the early 97B pistols had issues with feeding HPs but they seem to have that fixed now. Both are exceptional pistols and if I were to choose, I'd choose the 97 out of personal preference.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

If the boss lady will let me put both of them on lay-away I'l take them both. He has a Jericho to he's trying to push me on just doesn't feel right and I don't like the it will be a collectors piece one day. They all will be but I want the one that feels good now.


----------

